# Have you ever loaned anyone a gun?



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

God asked to borrow my M&P today.............I figure I can trust him.:smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Never have Never will,The person does sumthin stupid/illegal and you're in prison or the poor house:smt011


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Never have Never will,The person does sumthin stupid/illegal and you're in prison or the poor house:smt011


In reality I am with you on that. I will loan my brother a gun but we have shot together our entire lives, and he is a cop. My good friends can shoot my guns but only when I am going to the range.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

same here,My brother and sisters maybe, my friends if I'm there too ,anyone else not likely


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ yes, but only to one person. He's my best buddy. I would trust him with anything I have. He's like my older brother that I never had. And he really knows his firearms & I've learned alot from him. But he's the only one.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I never have. But I have had a gun loaned to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only let someone shoot my gun while they are in front of me. I'd never do it any other way...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I have friends that leave their guns at my house a lot of times. Last cool one I had was a mini-14. I so badly wished he would have forgot about it because I love them little carbines. 

Anyways, at the moment I have this cool compound crossbow here that i'm holding onto as collateral until a friend pays me back the money he owes me. Kind of hope he doesn't pay me back because this thing is cool.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*guns*

No never unless i am with them at the range standing close by to let shoot few rds. then hand it back to me unloaded.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Only Family.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes - 
Once so my backup was armed - (it was a dept issue gun to another dept member) And yes that is why I have a backup gun fetish. And I had a backup.

I have allowed people to borrow my guns at matches and at training events if there gun fails. I'm not big on them spending time away from me. :smt068


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Not an handgun, but I did loan my brother a 12 ga shotgun when some pitbulls in his neighborhood were getting loose and menecing people that were outside...probably the only person in the world I'd loan a gun to and probably wouldn't even loan him a handgun unless I knew he was very familiar with it (he took his CCW class with me but has yet to purchase one).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sure. I have a list of family, friends, and colleagues I trust implicitly. Anybody I can't trust with a gun is not someone I want to know, anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

There are only 5 prople I'd loan a gun to. 

Wife
Dad
Father in Law
I have two buddies I'd trust my life to.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I loan on the range only. And only if I know you. My guns go on the range with me and off the range with me, and outside the range no one is permitted to even hold my guns. I allowed a co-worker to hold my Bersa today so he could test it on a holster for his own Bersa. I allow another co-worker to handle my Sig because he is usually doing something to it that I asked him to do. Otherwise, never.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Absolutely not.

They're welcome to come to the range with me any time and shoot them, but the guns are not leaving my control.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, but its a very, very short list.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't ask another man to ride his Harley, shoot his gun, or for a date with his wife. You only got to tell someone that once and they get the message.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> or for a date with his wife.


Oh, U spoil all the fun :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i have leased guns to the security firm i was with for years. have had 2 that employees left and never returned. not much grief though seein' one was a high point and the other a lorcin.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> i have leased guns to the security firm i was with for years. have had 2 that employees left and never returned. not much grief though seein' one was a high point and the other a lorcin.


Probably why they left.....:smt077 :smt077 :smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Never.


----------

